# Estate Sale



## 2find4me (Feb 19, 2014)

Got a surprise when I saw this at an estate sale, hopefully someone will be interested!   [URL=http://www.ebay.com/itm/181326209145?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649]http://www.ebay.com/itm/1...ksid=p3984.m1555.l2649[/URL]


----------



## NHkeith (Feb 20, 2014)

Its cool and all but the size factor really is a negative.. It will appeal to a person who is local... (maybe I am wrong) but every time I try to buy/sell something large I get stuck with it.... sometimes times craigslist is better for things like that. or try to setup at an antique show/shop. or try to find a consignment shop...


----------



## ironmountain (Feb 20, 2014)

definitely awesome! NH is right though. Size is going to kill it.  It would have to be freight shipped...ouch...Might get someone that'll drive up to you to get it. Father in law had a 66 T-bird with a pretty rare motor in it.it was made the last 3 months of the production year and that was it. He had boxes of OEM replacement parts still in the original boxes. Manuals etc...I threw it on CL and eBay for him. Had a few ppl flake out on eBay.A guy in Ohio bought it, brought a car hauler up and loaded 'er up and headed back home.Depends on how badly someone wants it. Either way, a great piece. thanks for the pic.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 20, 2014)

> A guy in Ohio bought it, brought a car hauler up and loaded 'er up and headed back home.


 Ohio to Florida and back. Must have been rich or a museum. It's a museum piece for sure.


----------



## ironmountain (Feb 26, 2014)

Ohio to the upper peninsula of Mich..(wish I was in Fla right now...-20's gets miserable after awhile).sad thing is that he wanted it for the motor...the body was in great shape, the paint was all there with a bit of fading. It ran just fine and he was going to rip the motor out... hope he sold the body to someone who appreciates classics.


----------

